# Implementing a Switch



## asicdesign (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello.

I have a need to implement link-aggregation differently from
802.3ad. I want to distribute a flow ACROSS aggregate links,
as opposed to 802.ad requirements for a flow to be mapped to
a single link. I realize I need to add additional logic to ensure
out-of-sequence frames are corrected.

My dilemma is figuring out where to begin: Does FreeBSD implement
all the functions of a regular switch (ie, MAC address learning,
packet-forwarding, etc) so that I simply have to modify the
link-agg functionality to my needs? If not, is anyone aware of
any open switches, that I could start from?

thanks,
  faisal


----------



## asicdesign (Feb 23, 2009)

No replies...:-(  Let me re-phrase my question:

Does FreeBSD provide all the functions to implement a full
switch in software? Or does it only provide the control layer?

Thanks for any help you can provide...

 -- faisal


----------



## hydra (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-bridging.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-aggregation.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=lagg&sektion=4


----------

